# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2022



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2022 às 11:35)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## fernandinand (1 Fev 2022 às 09:59)

Vento muito intenso desde o início da manhã por aqui...espero que não haja nenhuma ignição entretanto...


----------



## Aine (1 Fev 2022 às 10:18)

Ontem, tive,mos um dia de sol, a meio da tarde levantou vento.


Hoje mais um dia de sol e temperatura agradável. e por enquanto sem vento.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2022 às 12:31)

minima de *-1.5ºC*


----------



## RStorm (1 Fev 2022 às 12:33)

Bom dia 

Janeiro despediu-se com uma bela poeirada a fazer lembrar o deserto  E com uns incríveis *2,1 mm*, que nem vou comentar...

Domingo: *6,8ºC / 16,5ºC*
Segunda: *7,0ºC **/ **17,4ºC *

Fevereiro arranca com o mesmo padrão de Janeiro, mas para já sem poeiras. 
A lestada mantêm-se e com a consequente baixa humidade. 

Vamos lá ver como corre este mês, mas as previsões apontam mais do mesmo, com Primavera a perder de vista  A pouco e pouco já se vai ouvindo o povo começar a falar da seca, até mesmo as pessoas mais "urbanas".
Para mim isto parece já estar a ser pior que 2005 e 2012, não me recordo de uma seca tão prolongada como esta  
No entanto ainda tenho fé de que possa vir algo semelhante a 2018 e assim esperamos 

Mínima de hoje: *5,2ºC *
T. Atual: *15,7ºC *
HR: 36%
Vento: E / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2022 às 15:36)

20.5ºC .... (depois de negativos à noite)


----------



## fhff (1 Fev 2022 às 17:51)

Hoje devo ter tido uma amplitude de quase 20°C. Entre os 2°C que marcava o carro de manhã, com gelo, e os 20°C à tarde.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Fev 2022 às 23:34)

Amplitudes tipo de deserto por aqui 1ºC - 21ºC 
Nada famosa a situação, ja se começa a notar a seca na vegetação.


----------



## LMMS (2 Fev 2022 às 18:27)

Estão a entrar nuvens altas em Portugal, com ligeiro potencial para largar alguma água.


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2022 às 22:12)

LMMS disse:


> Estão a entrar nuvens altas em Portugal, com ligeiro potencial para largar alguma água.



Podem largar, mas não deve chegar cá abaixo (_Virga_).


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2022 às 22:47)

Mínima de 3,6ºC. Meio que surpreendido.

"2012 2.0" continua. Aliás, pior ainda é que vem aí temperaturas acima de 20ºC diariamente. Já nem Fevereiro é, fomos logo para Março.

Sinal de que o Inverno térmico está a acabar. Primavera à porta, a própria flora que o _diga._


----------



## fernandinand (3 Fev 2022 às 10:21)

Ainda havia alguma esperança ao início da manhã, mas parece que será apenas um dia de nuvens sem chuva por aqui...


----------



## Aine (3 Fev 2022 às 12:22)

Hoje o dia nasceu algo diferente... céu encoberto. Mas foi só a unica diferença.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2022 às 13:10)

nuvens hoje, que fenómeno raro da natureza é este neste inverno


----------



## N_Fig (3 Fev 2022 às 21:00)

david 6 disse:


> nuvens hoje, que fenómeno raro da natureza é este neste inverno


Por aqui foi igual, juro que quando acordei e abri as janelas e não tive sol em fartura a entrar até fiquei uns segundos abananado, vendo que havia algo diferente mas sem perceber bem o quê


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2022 às 02:32)

Ontem dia 3, céu encoberto por nebulosidade alta e média mas junto à costa Oeste, de Sintra para norte, havia também nuvens baixas "inofensivas".

A albufeira da Ribeira da Mula estava à cota 4,5 m, volume morto:












Vento nulo, tal como anteontem dia 2, algo bastante raro nesta encosta e neste vale em particular onde ocorrem brisas descendentes ao fim da tarde mesmo em situações de vento fraco generalizadas.

As acácias, praga invasora da Serra, estão em floração "explosiva" e proliferam de forma imparável asfixiando toda a restante vegetação e secando a pouca humidade ainda restante nos solos.
Praticamente não havia escorrências, apenas ténues fios de água.


----------



## Aine (4 Fev 2022 às 12:20)

É triste ver estas imagens... Já não vou lá a algum tempo.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Fev 2022 às 14:36)

Segundo dia de nebulosidade na Figueira:




Mas chuva, nem vê-la...


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2022 às 16:01)

Probabilidade baixa de aquela mancha de precipitação chegar à península de Setúbal ainda com actividade significativa.


----------



## RStorm (4 Fev 2022 às 17:00)

Boa Tarde 

Finalmente a nebulosidade apareceu, coisa rara neste inverno aberrante  Está uma sensação de chuva, mas ainda não vi cair nada e muito provavelmente nem vou ver.
As temperaturas continuam idênticas aos últimos tempos: noites frias e tardes amenas, por vezes com aragem fresca. 
O vento tem soprado muito fraco e alternado entre vários quadrantes. A humidade voltou aos valores "normais" e hoje inclusive houve orvalho e neblina durante a manhã. 

Terça: *5,2ºC / 17,9ºC *
Quarta: *5,1ºC **/ **17,0ºC *
Quinta: *5,8ºC **/ **16,1ºC *
Hoje: *8,0ºC **/ **16,3ºC *

É uma pena aquela mancha de precipitação na região Sul não ser mais intensa, senão o Algarve até poderia ter uma rega interessante, mas pronto, é o que temos 
Para a semana parece que chega a Primavera com temperaturas de 20ºC e amanhã faz precisamente um mês em que choveu de forma decente pela última vez. Enfim, estamos condenados a isto, já nem sei mais o que diga  

T. Atual:* 15,2ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: NW-W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Fev 2022 às 23:19)

Boas!
Dia nublado. Juro que senti 3 pingos na cara durante a caminhada de hoje. 
Ficam umas fotos.
Não há sinal de seca no Jamor. Até corre bastante bem:












Pôr do sol tímido, na Praia (suja) da Cruz Quebrada:








Perto do Farol do Esteiro. Árvores completamente vergadas, presumo que devido à nortada. Deve ser potente por aqui.


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Fev 2022 às 23:45)

Na caminhada aqui pelo "bairro", fui preparado para .............

uma molha , bom para pelo menos uns pingos, um céu com aspecto aparentemente ameaçador, mas que não passou disso mesmo,
no entanto alguma vigilância ao radar do IPMA,

saída de Caneças, bairro do Além





e alto de Montemor, ( o ponto luminoso presumo ser do farol do cabo Espichel )


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2022 às 00:16)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não há sinal de seca no Jamor. Até corre bastante bem



O Jamor tem um curso urbano em grande extensão, nem todas as águas que recebe são naturais, vertem-se muitas águas de lavagens que vão parar directamente ao rio. Também passou pelos jardins de Queluz (urbanos e do Palácio).
Recebe ainda a Ribeira de Carenque.
O caudal que se vê nas fotos é praticamente o que se observa no Verão (o rio nunca seca).


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2022 às 00:59)

StormRic disse:


> O Jamor tem um curso urbano em grande extensão, nem todas as águas que recebe são naturais, vertem-se muitas águas de lavagens que vão parar directamente ao rio. Também passou pelos jardins de Queluz (urbanos e do Palácio).
> Recebe ainda a Ribeira de Carenque.
> O caudal que se vê nas fotos é praticamente o que se observa no Verão (o rio nunca seca).


Falta referir a ribeira de Belas!  Esta vem desde a zona de Dona Maria. O Jamor em si supostamente é o rio principal mas desde a empreitada do Belas Clube de Campo, nunca percebi onde raio é a nascente, perde-se pelos campos completamente.

Para além de que me lembro de ver algures que a bacia do Jamor está associada a um aquífero na Carregueira/Casal de Cambra. I mean, o próprio aqueduto das Águas Livres tem origem nesta bacia, pelo que dificilmente poderia secar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2022 às 21:29)

Boa noite,
Dá para ver o quão secante tem sido a situação atmosférica quando eu nem sequer venho aqui desde que janeiro acabou... enfim! 
Na quinta e sexta esteve céu nublado, mas chuva nem vê-la, como já era de esperar. De resto, muito sol e bastante amplitude térmica entre o dia e a noite, típico de dias anticiclónicos! Entretanto parece que há a possibilidade de precipitação lá para o final da semana que vem, no entanto não espero nada mais do que umas pingas - se nem no Norte a chuva vai ser muita, por aqui será claramente de vila pouca!!!  

Dados dos últimos dias:

*Terça, dia 1*
Máx: 18,3ºC
Mín: 4,2ºC

*Quarta, dia 2*
Máx: 18,2ºC
Mín: 6,4ºC

*Anteontem, dia 3*
Máx: 16,7ºC
Mín: 7,1ºC

*Ontem, dia 4*
Máx: 17,0ºC
Mín: 9,6ºC

*Hoje, dia 5*
Máx: 18,4ºC
Mín: 9,3ºC

Agora estão 12,5ºC e céu limpo, com vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Geopower (6 Fev 2022 às 17:17)

Em Glória do Ribatejo dia de céu limpo. Vento fraco de NE.
Olhando para os prados parece que estamos em Abril.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Fev 2022 às 17:32)

Estive hoje por Carne Assada. Sim, leram bem 

Agradavéis 18/19ºC de máxima, com alguma brisa de norte.

Já começou a série de dia consecutivos com temperatura média acima dos 12ºC, sinal de Primavera térmica mesmo à porta. Centenas de azedas e margaridas, dezenas de acácias invasoras floradas. Austrália 2.0, já não bastava os eucaliptos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2022 às 18:09)

Boa tarde, hoje foi o dia dos vales. Por aqui 3,2ºC de mínima; Colares teve mínima horária de 0,4ºC  e passado quatro horas já estava nos 20ºC, impressionante. Só ultrapassada por Aljezur.

Muitas estações acima dos 20ºC hoje no litoral centro.


----------



## RStorm (7 Fev 2022 às 18:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Colares teve mínima horária de 0,4ºC  e passado quatro horas já estava nos 20ºC, impressionante.


Impressionante aquela subida absurda de temperatura entre as 10h e as 11h. Subiu dos *8,9ºC *para os *16,5ºC *


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2022 às 19:57)

minima de *-1.2ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (7 Fev 2022 às 21:26)

Boas,

De regresso ao Ribatejo por mais alguns dias.
Por Samora, manhãs frias e tardes "abrasadoras", com o ar muito seco. 
A mínima por cá foi de 6,3 ºC e a máxima de 19,7 ºC.

HR de 54% neste momento, mas desceu aos 44% durante a tarde. Tatual de 13,4 ºC.

Os poentes dos últimos dias têm estado com uma luz invulgar para a época do ano; é uma luz quente, mais típica do verão, mas também não é bem...
















Bonito, mas a deixar alguma estranheza no ar.


----------



## RStorm (8 Fev 2022 às 13:03)

Boa Tarde

Prossegue o tempo primaveril 
Céu limpo, lestada fraca e humidade baixa... vira o disco e toca o mesmo.

Sábado: *7,8ºC / 16,5ºC *
Domingo: *5,6ºC **/ **17,7ºC *
Segunda: *5,4ºC **/ **20,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *6,5ºC*
T. Atual: *17,2ºC* 
HR: 42% 
Vento: NE-E / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2022 às 13:16)

minima de *-1ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2022 às 22:57)

Boa noite, 
Continua a pasmaceira: dias soalheiros, noites frescas e tardes de abril. 

*Anteontem, dia 6*
Máx: 19,1ºC
Mín: 6,6ºC

Ontem, dia 7
Máx: 20,4ºC
Mín: 8,0ºC

Hoje, dia 8
Máx: 21,7ºC
Mín: 8,4ºC

Agora estão 11,5ºC e céu limpo. Parece que os dados na plataforma Wunderground falharam durante a tarde em todas as estações... vale o facto de ter sensores em casa que registaram a temperatura máxima real!


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2022 às 15:26)

Ontem, quarta-feira dia 9, na Peninha (Sintra-Cascais).

Foi criado um perímetro alargado para cavalos "selvagens" (assilvestrados) nas encostas sul/sudoeste da Peninha.
É notória a secura da vegetação rasteira, mas o tojo e a invasora acácia estão em floração abundante.











A grande carga de poeiras que foi avançando de SSW, já detectada desde a manhã, produziu um poente "afogado" e boas condições de observação do sol:






Realce para a forte ondulação de WNW/NW a chegar até este litoral e que proporcionou, mais a norte, boas condições ao surf das ondas gigantes na Nazaré:











Esta foi a encosta que ardeu há poucos anos. Entre a vegetação rasteira seca e os troncos das pequenas árvores mortas, as acácias crescem e florescem numa clara demonstração da capacidade de proliferação oportunista desta praga:











O disco solar desapareceu gradualmente sem conseguir sequer atingir o horizonte oceânico:






Um aspecto das manchas solares, cerca das 18:01





Foto de Cristina Bastos

As condições à hora do pôr-do-sol eram de vento fraco de ESE, espectaculares *13,7ºC* e 62% de HR.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Fev 2022 às 19:12)

Boa tarde!
Grande flash agora mesmo. Não percebo de onde veio mas também não sei se foi relâmpago. Mais alguém de Lisboa confirma?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Fev 2022 às 19:19)

TiagoLC disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Grande flash agora mesmo. Não percebo de onde veio mas também não sei se foi relâmpago. Mais alguém de Lisboa confirma?


Impossível, pois não houve nenhuma descarga registada nas últimas semanas nas redondezas de Portugal. É mais provável que tenha sido o clarão de uma explosão qualquer que envolva eletricidade...


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2022 às 19:26)

TiagoLC disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Grande flash agora mesmo. Não percebo de onde veio mas também *não sei se foi relâmpago*. Mais alguém de Lisboa confirma?





Charneca Mundial disse:


> *Impossível, pois não houve nenhuma descarga registada nas últimas semanas nas redondezas de Portugal.* É mais provável que tenha sido o clarão de uma explosão qualquer que envolva eletricidade...


 Estava a ver mesmo isso agora, impossível.

Já agora, o meu PC na barra de tarefas indica chuva em breve desde as 16h, muito otimista, olhando para as imagens de satélite e radar, na melhor das hipótese poderá cair uns pingos isolados lá para as 21h30/22h...


----------



## jamestorm (10 Fev 2022 às 22:11)

A chover moderado aqui por S. Martinho...nao estava a espera...
Continua a cair bem..


----------



## A ver se chove (10 Fev 2022 às 22:13)

Por aqui começam a cair uns pingos, nada de especial


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2022 às 00:26)

caiu uma chuva fraca e nem dei por isso, só agora que fui à porta é que vi o chão molhado! que emoção


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2022 às 02:20)

jamestorm disse:


> A chover moderado aqui por S. Martinho...nao estava a espera...
> Continua a cair bem..





david 6 disse:


> caiu uma chuva fraca e nem dei por isso, só agora que fui à porta é que vi o chão molhado! que emoção



Extraordinário, as estações IPMA mal detectaram, mas efectivamente têm uns acumulados:

*0,1 mm* em Rio Maior, ontem das 22h às 23h;
*0,1 mm* em Santarém, hoje das 00h à 01h;
*0,3 mm* em Pegões, também das 00h à 01h.

Ao que se chegou, décimas são notícia! 

Nem o Minho teve tanta sorte!


----------



## Aine (11 Fev 2022 às 11:13)

Bom dia!

Ontem dia encoberto, hoje mais um belo dia de Primavera.


----------



## Thomar (11 Fev 2022 às 11:38)

Bom dia. Tenho dois sensores à sombra um do Lidl e outro do Aldi e ambos marcam a estas horas temperaturas superiores a 16°C!
E os sensores estão num sitio virados a Norte onde não apanham Sol de maneira nenhuma mesmo no verão.
Agora tenho de sair tenho de ir vestir uma t-shirt que lá fora é primavera.


----------



## meko60 (11 Fev 2022 às 12:18)

Bom dia.
Tempos estranhos estes......mínima de 12,2ºC e agora sigo com 17ºC .


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2022 às 14:12)

Hoje sim, primavera.
Máxima em Caneças de 20,1ºC (superados os 20ºC pela primeira vez este ano), e mínima de 12,6ºC.

De manhã cheirava mesmo a primavera.


----------



## Thomar (11 Fev 2022 às 16:48)

A temperatura máxima aqui na zona junto à Serra da Arrábida no eixo Azeitão/Palmela chegou a ultrapassar os +22°C. Hoje cheguei a andar de t-shirt...
Nunca mais é Domingo dia de chuva e temperaturas mais normais para a época.
A chuva aqui na zona vai ser pouca, mas é muito bem-vinda.


----------



## RStorm (11 Fev 2022 às 19:29)

Boa noite 

Continuamos com padrão primaveril e soalheiro. 
O céu tem estado meio farrusco, com nebulosidade alta e poeiras. Esta noite pingou, pois os carros estavam cheios de lama. 
Vento fraco do quadrante leste.

Domingo vamos ter alguma precipitação, mas infelizmente é só um dia 
As pilhas da minha estação berraram hoje de manhã, portanto vai ser mais dose de seca até o sinal recuperar 

Terça: *6,5ºC / 18,4ºC *
Quarta: *5,0ºC **/ **18,9ºC *
Quinta: *6,2ºC** / **18,2ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (11 Fev 2022 às 21:49)

Dia ja de completa Primavera, o sol esta bem quente ja...maxima de 23ºC por aqui...mínimas nao devem descer muito.


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2022 às 04:43)

O poente de ontem, Sexta 11.
Altocumulus com algumas formações que aparentavam undulatus, e até Kelvin-Helmholtz.
Também foram visíveis na direcção do interior durante a tarde alguns Castellanus.
Nuvens interessantes prenunciadoras de alguma animação, mas pouca... 






















As temperaturas de ontem foram, novamente, ridículas para primeira quinzena de Fevereiro.
Santarém conseguiu ter uma mínima típica de Abril e uma máxima na ordem da média das máximas de... Maio! 
E atenção que estou a comparar com as Normais 1981-2010.


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2022 às 15:56)

Já não via Cumulus congestus desde... o ano passado, talvez.
Aí estão algumas células a ganharem algum volume, cheira a terra molhada, movimento lento de Oeste, mas aqui mesmo ainda não caíu pingo algum.
Eólicas completamente paradas, cada uma virada para seu lado.

*14h24*





*15h03*





*15h38*





*15h43*


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2022 às 20:55)

Já se nota uma transição no ar, humidade alta, windchill cortante.

Hoje pelo pôr-do-sol houve uma bela surpresa em maré-baixa. Qualidade de telemóvel não é a melhor, mas nota-se pela cor 






Também de notar que as gaivotas e os patos adoram a corrente de saída da ETAR de Beirolas


----------



## João Pedro (12 Fev 2022 às 23:11)

Boas noites,

Dia mais fresco e com muitas nuvens hoje por Samora; bom dia para jardinar sem estar a esturrar ao sol de inverno 
Máxima de 17,8 ºC.

Entardecer mais interessante hoje, a anunciar a chuva de amanhã, que não deve ser muita mas pronto... a que vier é bem vinda 











Teto de nuvens muito baixo, a tocar o topo da serra de Montejunto


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 01:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Entardecer mais interessante hoje


Que beleza de fotos!  e que horizontes abertos (inveja... ) !

Aqui no meio urbano, estava tudo muito bloqueado pelos edifícios:


----------



## ct5iul (13 Fev 2022 às 11:17)

Bom dia,
Venho por este meio informar que a Estação meteorológica "Ajuda Monsanto CT2IUL" já se encontra activa.
O servidor da IBM foi reformulado com níveis de segurança superiores ao anterior.

Poderá ainda haver falhas na transmissão de dados para o público em geral nos próximos dias, uma vez que esta estação Meteorológica debita dados para algumas entidades governamentais será dada prioridade às mesmas. 

A Estação Meteorológica de Almada serve o público sem qualquer tipo de problemas. 

Meteo-Almada (CT2IUL)​https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IALMADA9


Ajuda Monsanto CT2IUL​
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IAJUDALI2#history

https://www.pwsweather.com/station/pws/AJUDAMONSANTOCT2IUL

https://www.awekas.at/es/instrument.php?id=22130

https://pt.windfinder.com/forecast/ajuda_monsanto


----------



## A ver se chove (13 Fev 2022 às 12:39)

Por aqui começou a pingar, mas rapidamente evapora.

Os poucos pingos que acertam no ecrã do telemóvel são minúsculos


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Fev 2022 às 12:48)

Mínima de 2,5°C por aqui.

Espera-se a frente fria.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2022 às 12:48)

E depois de tantos dias e semanas, a serem cópias uns dos outros, sem nada a relatar, ontem e hoje já se notou essa mesma mudança, com ambos os dias a acordarem com nevoeiro, bastante húmido, e agora por esta hora, começou a cair os primeiros pingos.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2022 às 13:11)

Boas.
Já caíram alguns pingos por aqui também. Alta festa que se fez aqui em casa quando vimos que estava a chover. 
A ver se chove mais "como deve ser".


----------



## N_Fig (13 Fev 2022 às 13:16)

Tem estado a chuviscar aqui pela Figueira. Não deixa de ser notável, visto que não caía nada do céu desde o começo de janeiro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Fev 2022 às 13:28)

Boa tarde,
Depois de muitos dias de pasmaceira e de uma madrugada "amena" e estável, com uma temperatura mínima de 9,5ºC, começou a vir nebulosidade e entretanto já caiu um aguaceiro resultante de uma frente quente fraca, acumulando pela primeira vez desde os nevoeiros de há um mês! Foi pouco - apenas 0,3 mm - mas tendo em conta a sua inexistência ao longo deste tempo todo é motivo de festa!!! Venha a frente a sério. 

Sigo com 15,1ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 13:50)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> já caiu um aguaceiro resultante de uma frente quente fraca, acumulando pela primeira vez desde os nevoeiros de há um mês! Foi pouco - apenas 0,3 mm - mas tendo em conta a sua inexistência ao longo deste tempo todo é motivo de festa!!! Venha a frente a sério.



Que sorte! Esse aguaceiro foi mesmo localizado, nas outras estações ainda não conseguiu acumular. 

Aqui pela zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria ainda não detetei pingos. Céu encoberto, o mais significativo é o vento de SW que começou cerca do meio-dia, já teve uma "rajada" de 24 Km/h. A estação da Escola D.Martinho está a funcionar, 14,0ºC estáveis, a mínima foi 7,9ºC, 61% de HR agora é claramente fraco, ponto de orvalho nos 6,7ºC, deve haver muito pingo a evaporar-se pelo caminho antes de chegar cá abaixo.

Numa rápida vista pelas estações WU da Região de Lisboa/Oeste encontrei três estações em *Sintra com 0,3 mm*, também *Cabeço de Montachique* e... nada mais.


----------



## Pisfip (13 Fev 2022 às 14:00)

Boa tarde e bom domingo a todos,
Nada chove por aqui. Apenas uns pingos pelas 12:00 mas que nada acumulou.
Mínima de 6º e atuais 12º (sensação térmica baixa devido ao vento fraco mas contante)


----------



## João Pedro (13 Fev 2022 às 14:26)

StormRic disse:


> Que beleza de fotos!  e que horizontes abertos (inveja... ) !
> 
> Aqui no meio urbano, estava tudo muito bloqueado pelos edifícios:


Obrigado Ricardo  De facto, vistas bem largas por ali; faz bem à vista vê-las de vez em quando 
--------------------

E quanto a chuva... alguns pingos grossos e muito frios pelas 12h30-12h45, em quantidade suficiente para me fazerem terminar rapidamente o que estava a fazer no jardim e procurar refúgio dentro de casa. Mas foi coisa de muito curta duração, diria que 5 a 10 minutos.

Dia muito mais frio hoje, neste momento apenas 14,7 ºC tendo a máxima, até a esta hora, sido de 15,3 ºC.
Vamos lá a ver se ainda cai mais qualquer coisinha...


----------



## jamestorm (13 Fev 2022 às 14:27)

So uns pingos por volta das 12h30...pra ja nada mais.


----------



## meko60 (13 Fev 2022 às 15:00)

Boa tarde.
Aqui por Almada velha, chuva nem vê-la (por enquanto). Temperatura aceitável para a época, 14,7ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Fev 2022 às 15:06)

A chover bem agora...puxado a vento


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Fev 2022 às 15:10)

Da voltinha de hoje, com a previsão de chuva !!! no horizonte,

de um miradouro sobre Caneças,





e claro panorâmica do alto de Montemor, onde começou a "chover", bom foi mais uns pingos relativamente grossos, 

















e foi a "chuva" caiu até este momento, não creio que vá passar disto, mas.......

algum vento, 14.3º e uns 73% de Hr


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2022 às 15:12)

Boas
Por Peniche, vai caindo uma chuvita envergonhada que já conseguiu fazer pequenas poças na estrada junto aos passeios.
Durante a manhã apenas uns pingos grossos pelas 11h30.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 15:18)

Passaram os restos de uma frente quente que nem sequer está definida na análise frontal. Os pingos provém dessa dissipação.


















A frente parece estar agora em Aveiro, mas mal organizada. Os acumulados no Litoral Norte ficaram em geral aquém do previsto, mas pontualmente há vários acumulados superiores a 20 mm, nomeadamente cerca de 24 mm em Viana do Castelo.

Aqui pela RLC ainda não passou das décimas em meia dúzia de estações WU.


----------



## Pisfip (13 Fev 2022 às 15:29)

O vento deu lugar à chuva. Cai moderadamente.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Fev 2022 às 15:36)

Por S. Martinho do Porto volta a chover moderado...continua vento.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 15:38)

Pouco há a esperar agora da frente. Tem uma extensão vertical modesta, os ecos não chegam sequer aos 7 Km, como aliás é normal no inverno.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 15:50)

Aqueles fracos acumulados na última hora na área sul do Litoral Norte não auguram nada de relevante para a RLC.
Dunas de Mira teve o maior acumulado até às 15h:






Mas vai acumulando por várias estações WU, de forma algo errática, e há acumulados superiores a 2 mm, já na zona de Peniche, e até 5 mm, como perto da Figueira da Foz.

Aqueles acumulados volumosos no Litoral Norte já devem estar relacionados com a instabilidade pós-frontal.
Aqui para sul, o aspecto da frente é... o que se estava à espera, desanimador, é a última chuva até Março.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Fev 2022 às 16:01)

Por aqui começam os primeiros pingos.

Infelizmente isto vai ser uma palmada nas costas de frente, o mês está mais que enterrado para a seca extrema.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2022 às 16:05)

Chove moderado pela barragem do rio da Mula. 
O cheiro a terra molhada é só fenomenal.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Fev 2022 às 16:12)

Continua a chover pela Figueira, fraco a moderado


----------



## fhff (13 Fev 2022 às 16:17)

Por Sintra vai chovendo pouquinho, mas mais certinho, agora


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2022 às 16:30)

Alcabideche: Continua a chover fraco a moderado mas de forma persistente. Já muitas poças. Tão bom!


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 16:42)

Molhou o chão!

*0,5 mm* acumulados na Escola.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 16:51)

fhff disse:


> Por Sintra vai chovendo pouquinho, mas mais certinho, agora





TiagoLC disse:


> Alcabideche: Continua a chover fraco a moderado mas de forma persistente. Já muitas poças. Tão bom!



Já deu para refrescar as plantas, acumulados na ordem dos 1 a 2mm:






Tudo espalhado... frente desorganizada:


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2022 às 16:59)

já se esperava, mas melhor do que nada né...


----------



## jamestorm (13 Fev 2022 às 17:01)

Continua a chover bem por aqui...ja deve ter algum acumulado...


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 17:25)

jamestorm disse:


> Continua a chover bem por aqui...ja deve ter algum acumulado...


Alenquer? Não encontro estações nessa zona, o mais próximo, Carregado, *0,5 mm*; Sobral de Monte Agraço,* 1 mm*; Zona de Torres Vedras com valores *2 a 3mm*, Mafra também.

Agora aqui está nevoeiro nos montes. Continua um chuvisco fininho ainda associado à frente, acumulados nesta zona (Póvoa, Santa Iria, Vialonga) de *0,3 a 0,8 mm*.

Se estiver nevoeiro na Serra de Sintra, conta com mais escorrência das árvores.






Pelo radar nem se percebe bem onde se situa a frente.

Pela temperatura a descida ainda é modesta, *13,1ºC* neste momento.
O acumulado na Escola subiu para 0,8 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Fev 2022 às 17:28)

A chover muito forte aqui em São Martinho neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 17:29)

N_Fig disse:


> Continua a chover pela Figueira, fraco a moderado



Uma rega boa para as hortas e campos do Mondego:


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 17:40)

jamestorm disse:


> A chover muito forte aqui em São Martinho neste momento.



"muito forte"  a sério? A zona de Leiria/Batalha até chega aos 8 mm, e mais para sul, de Alcobaça a Peniche, 4 a 7 mm.

Aparentemente, a frente está a terminar a passagem nessa zona:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Fev 2022 às 17:43)

Bem, tirando algumas pingas e chuva puxada a vento, não caiu nadinha de nada. Em suma, a frente rendeu somente 0,2 mm por aqui!  

Sigo, por isso, com 0,5 mm diários. E é tudo, muito obrigado querido mês de fevereiro!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2022 às 17:49)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, era muito bom que continuasse assim por umas boas horas e dias, mas infeliezmente parfece que não temos essa sorte.


----------



## fernandinand (13 Fev 2022 às 17:52)

Sigo com ~5mm mas parece-me que a festa por hoje já acabou


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Fev 2022 às 18:01)

Chuva fraca a voar com o vento.

Cessaram a produção de energia a partir do gás quase por completo hoje, 90% renovável nacional. Muito importado ainda.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 18:02)

Os acumulados lá vieram descendo em latitude, mas cada vez mais fracos:


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 18:24)

No entanto, acho que as expectativas até foram excedidas numa faixa litoral de Sintra/Mafra para norte, há acumulados já perto dos 10 mm.

O bordo posterior da frente parece estar aqui delineado:


----------



## João Pedro (13 Fev 2022 às 18:57)

A chover maravilhosamente bem agora por Samora, finalmente!  
Vai ser curto, mas que bom que é ouvir a chuva a cair lá fora e ver a água a correr na rua


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2022 às 19:21)

mais uma chuvinha agora pa terminar


----------



## meko60 (13 Fev 2022 às 19:21)

Por agora vou nos 5mm de acumulado, não sei se até final do dia este valor aumenta.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 19:29)

A frente às 18h efectivamente estava às portas de Lisboa e daqui a uma hora deixa a RLC:
















Parece que não gostou da planura do estuário do Tejo, mas, pelo contrário, empolgou-se com o modesto relevo da Serra de Monsanto, como já é hábito:








Boa sorte para a Península de Setúbal.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2022 às 19:30)

*6,4 mm* por Carnaxide. Não esperava tanto.
Por agora tudo calmo.
Pela serra de Sintra deve ter chovido bem nos pontos mais altos. A barragem da Mula estava num estado lastimável, mas deve encher um pouco com esta chuvinha.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 19:34)

TiagoLC disse:


> *6,4 mm* por Carnaxide. Não esperava tanto.
> Por agora tudo calmo.



A frente gostou daquela linha de baixos relevos das serras de Carnaxide/Monsanto:


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2022 às 19:44)

pronto acabou, 1.2mm, até daqui a 1mês


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 19:47)

david 6 disse:


> pronto acabou, 1.2mm, até daqui a 1mês


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2022 às 19:53)

Boas,

4,5 mm por cá,  foi bom para assentar o pó.
Um simples interregno nesta agonia.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2022 às 19:55)

TiagoLC disse:


> *6,4 mm* por Carnaxide. Não esperava tanto.
> Por agora tudo calmo.
> Pela serra de Sintra deve ter chovido bem nos pontos mais altos. A barragem da Mula estava num estado lastimável, mas deve encher um pouco com esta chuvinha.



Não deve encher praticamente nada, pois a rede hidrográfica está terrível, infelizmente será irrelevante.


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2022 às 20:02)

Em Caneças somente 2,8mm.
Muito pouco, mas era o que estava previsto.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2022 às 20:16)

TiagoLC disse:


> Pela serra de Sintra deve ter chovido bem nos pontos mais altos. A barragem da Mula estava num estado lastimável, mas deve encher um pouco com esta chuvinha.


Infelizmente, muita água tem de cair para que haja escorrência suficiente de forma a encher barragens, mesmo que seja só um pouco. Os acumulados de hoje são uma gota de água num oceano, pois está tudo bastante seco. Valores totalmente irrelevantes tendo em conta que não há continuação da precipitação ou de tempo pelo menos mais húmido. Pelo contrário, teremos temperaturas na ordem dos 20ºC a partir do meio da semana novamente. Deu para assentar o pó, mas em certas zonas nem para isso vai dar.


----------



## fhff (13 Fev 2022 às 20:38)

Aqui, no lado Norte da Serra de Sintra acumulei 1,9 mm. Viajei para norte do distrito e pareceu-me que tinha chovido mais, pelo menos pela acumulação nas estradas.


----------



## Toby (13 Fev 2022 às 21:25)

Boa noite,

Uma boa chuvazinha para humedecer o solo:
Davis VP2: 7,0 mm
Novo Ecowitt WS90: 7,7 mm
Ecowitt WH40: 7,8 mm
Monobloco Ecowitt WN1900: 6,4 mm
Pluviómetro manual Lambrecht calibrado: 7,2 mm
Pode ver que é necessário um grande rigor para os valores anunciados nas plataformas WU, WC, WOW, etc...


----------



## Mammatus (13 Fev 2022 às 21:30)

Boas,

O anticiclone distraiu-se e deixou a porta entreaberta à superfície frontal. O descuido rendeu *3.00 mm*.
Entretanto a torneira fechou novamente porque "casa roubada, trancas à porta". As malandras agora já não passam o que significa que vamos continuar neste calvário.

A temperatura máxima desceu face aos últimos dias, *15.3ºC*. O valor da mínima parece-me que está fechado, *9.1ºC*, registado ao final da madrugada.

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco, 13.6ºC.


----------



## Toby (13 Fev 2022 às 21:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Chuva fraca a voar com o vento.
> 
> Cessaram a produção de energia a partir do gás quase por completo hoje, 90% renovável nacional. Muito importado ainda.


Estaria interessado em saber onde esta informação pode ser encontrada, obrigado


----------



## cactus (13 Fev 2022 às 23:21)

Aqui já choveu. pouco mas chuveu.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Fev 2022 às 02:33)

Uma última célula está a fazer chover fraco pela Figueira


----------



## A ver se chove (14 Fev 2022 às 08:34)

Na zona do Estoril a meio da tarde ainda apanhei chuva com alguma intensidade, até parecia um dia de Inverno normal. Hoje já parece Primavera outra vez, embora as estradas e os terrenos ainda estejam molhados...



Toby disse:


> Estaria interessado em saber onde esta informação pode ser encontrada, obrigado


A REN tem uma aplicação, REN Energia com esses dados na secção de Estatísticas.

Online com dados europeus tens também o Nowtricity e o Electricity Map.


----------



## LMMS (14 Fev 2022 às 15:44)

Toby disse:


> Estaria interessado em saber onde esta informação pode ser encontrada, obrigado











						REN Data Hub
					

O Data Hub da REN agrega e disponibiliza  a informação relevante sobre a energia em Portugal e documenta a transformação do setor energético na rota da descarbonização da economia.



					datahub.ren.pt


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2022 às 15:58)

Acumulados de ontem pela RLC:









Hoje pela RLC têm ocorrido de forma muito esparsa aguaceiros muito fracos, mais significativos nas serras coimbrãs.

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria apenas houve um aguaceiro de 0,3 mm pelas 3h da madrugada. Ontem rendeu 3,1 mm. Rega fraca, para enganar as ervas.
De resto, hoje, Cumulus humilis ou mediocris, vento Norte moderado, algumas rajadas na ordem dos 20 Km/h.

A temperatura mínima hoje foi *8,7ºC* (ontem *7,9ºC*) e a máxima *15,4ºC* (ontem 14,6ºC). Nem parece que passou uma frente fria, só a HR baixou, 41%.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Fev 2022 às 16:19)

Boa tarde,

Ontem durante a tarde lá choveu um pouco, mas nada de significativo... Apenas *5,6 mm* acumulados! E até ao final do mês nada mais deverá cair  
Extremos de ontem: 14,0ºC / 9,5ºC

Hoje, apenas periodos de céu nublado com abertas e sem chuva a registar. 
Vento fraco a moderado de NW e mais fresco. Apenas *13,2ºC *a esta hora!
Extremos do dia: 14,0ºC/9,8ºC


----------



## N_Fig (14 Fev 2022 às 18:14)

Ainda choveu um pouco de madrugada/manhã pela Figueira. À tarde e já em Coimbra apanhei umas pingas por volta das 5 horas


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2022 às 21:31)

Céu limpo e já quase nos 5ºC. Vai ser uma bela noite se não entrar nebulosidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2022 às 09:42)

Foi aos *1,1ºC*, mínima mais baixa do mês se a memória não me falha.


----------



## RStorm (15 Fev 2022 às 11:29)

Bom dia

*Fim de semana *em geral nublado e cinzento, com nevoeiro na manhã de sábado.
Aguaceiros fracos na tarde de domingo, que a "olhómetro" devem ter rendido para aí uns *3 mm * Já deu para poupar na rega por uns dias 
O vento predominou de SW-W e em geral fraco.

*Ontem *o dia apresentou-se fresco e parcialmente nublado.
Caiu um aguaceiro fraco a meio da manhã, que ainda chegou a molhar bem o chão.
O vento soprou fraco de N, por vezes moderado durante a tarde.

*Hoje *o dia segue praticamente limpo, embora com alguma nebulosidade no horizonte.
A mínima deve ter sido jeitosa, pois senti bem a inversão quando saí no inicio da manhã. Muita orvalheira nos campos, mas não me apercebi de qualquer geada.
Vento Nulo.

A pasmaceira vai voltar a reinar nos próximos dias, para variar 
A estação continua sem debitar dados.


----------



## Aine (15 Fev 2022 às 12:07)

Bom dia,

mais um dia de sol... apesar de o tempo estar fresco. 

Nota-se que as noites estão mais frescas, porque de manhã tenho as janelas molhadas.


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2022 às 13:28)

minima de *-0.9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2022 às 04:40)

Hoje às 3h35, um intenso halo lunar 22º a denunciar uma fina camada de Cirrostratus:







9,6ºC, 70% neste momento. Vento quase em calma.

Ontem dia 15:
Um dia seco, com HR entre 36% e 71%.
Mínima de *7,3ºC* e máxima *16,7ºC*.
Durante a tarde a nortada ainda incomodou um pouco (algumas rajadas superiores a 20 Km/h) e o céu velado por Cirrostratus fez o sol mais fraco.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2022 às 14:12)

Por Coimbra, céu muito nublado. Já chuviscou durante a manhã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2022 às 18:09)

Hoje por aqui o dia foi marcado pelo céu nublado, e tempo fresco.


----------



## A ver se chove (16 Fev 2022 às 22:23)

Está a choviscar em Santa Iria


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2022 às 22:42)

A ver se chove disse:


> Está a choviscar em Santa Iria



 Pois está, aqui na Póvoa, zona alta, também. Não acumula mas sempre agarra o pó. 

Nem aparece no radar.

A temperatura máxima foi *16,6ºC* pelas *14h*; mínima *9,2ºC* às *7h45*. Não baixou mais devido à nebulosidade baixa, Estratocumulus. Levantou um pouco à tarde mas manteve-se a nebulosidade alta a velar o sol.
A nortada foi fraca, embora algumas rajadas atingissem os 20 Km/h. Dia fresco, pela fraca insolação e pelo vento.
Agora vento fraco < 5 Km/h.
*13,4ºC* neste momento, estáveis.
HR *72%*, hoje não desceu além dos 51%.


----------



## A ver se chove (17 Fev 2022 às 08:03)

StormRic disse:


> Pois está, aqui na Póvoa, zona alta, também.


Até estranhei, estava muita humidade no ar já desde Sacavém, ao chegar à Covina pela nacional o carro ligou as escovas e já estava a estrada molhada e lá se via nas luzes aquela chuva miudinha.

Tempo estranho este.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Fev 2022 às 18:57)

Coimbra amanheceu assim, com nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2022 às 22:05)

Boas,


Parece que Sábado vai ser puxado...voltará a tão caraterística nortada violenta por cá.
Espero valores muito elevados por Alcabideche, depois partilharei os valores de vento, serão horas a fio forte e feio.
Atenção para quem tencione visitar esta zona, ou fazer actividades outdoor.


----------



## Thomar (18 Fev 2022 às 08:01)

Bom dia. Estou no Montijo.
Temperatura a rondar os *+12°C*, vento praticamente nulo e pasme-se apanhei uma morrinha.


----------



## Aine (18 Fev 2022 às 09:22)

Bom dia, hoje o dia nasceu cinzento. 

Agora é esperar pelo vento...


----------



## Candy (18 Fev 2022 às 12:29)

A lua assim "chorosa", como diziam por cá os mais antigos, nunca falha. Prenúncio de mau tempo.
Olha ele a chegar...


StormRic disse:


> Hoje às 3h35, um intenso halo lunar 22º a denunciar uma fina camada de Cirrostratus:


----------



## Candy (18 Fev 2022 às 14:33)

Peniche já se nota bastante o aumento da intensidade do vento.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2022 às 14:46)

A frente, quase desfeita, deve estar em Peniche, passou em Coimbra/Figueira da Foz pouco depois do meio-dia:


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2022 às 14:54)

Ontem, na fachada atlântica, de Sintra ao Litoral Norte, a Figueira da Foz teve o maior acumulado da precipitação:


----------



## Caneira (18 Fev 2022 às 14:57)

A cerca de 11km da Figueira da Foz, vento forte. Mudança completa em relação ao que têm sido os ultimos dias


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2022 às 15:06)

Boa tarde,
No domingo ainda cheguei a acumular algo mais depois da última mensagem que deixei aqui no fórum, acabando o dia com um acumulado de 2 mm. Entretanto, no dia seguinte de madrugada, voltou a pingar, acumulando 0,3 mm.  

Nestes últimos dias o tempo tem sido extremamente monótono, com céu pouco nublado, períodos de céu muito nublado, tempo muito ameno (tirando na madrugada de terça) e nada de chuva. Para piorar a situação, parece que o termómetro está com problemas, e enquanto não for arranjado não poderei deixar o típico registo diário das temperaturas. Pelo menos parece que o problema não afeta outras áreas da estação! 

Já hoje está a ser um dia diferente. Durante a madrugada houve chuva fraca, acumulando 0,2 mm, mas depois ainda se viu o sol antes de ficar novamente nublado pouco tempo depois. Se de manhã nem corria uma aragem, agora o vento está a intensificar-se rapidamente! Nem quero imaginar como é a Eunice lá para os lados do Reino Unido porque se aqui, com o anticiclone em cima de nós, estamos a ter consequências indiretas da tempestade, por lá a coisa é grave!!!


----------



## Thomar (18 Fev 2022 às 15:18)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> No domingo ainda cheguei a acumular algo mais depois da última mensagem que deixei aqui no fórum, acabando o dia com um acumulado de 2 mm. Entretanto, no dia seguinte de madrugada, voltou a pingar, acumulando 0,3 mm.
> 
> Nestes últimos dias o tempo tem sido extremamente monótono, com céu pouco nublado, períodos de céu muito nublado, tempo muito ameno (tirando na madrugada de terça) e nada de chuva. Para piorar a situação, parece que o termómetro está com problemas, e enquanto não for arranjado não poderei deixar o típico registo diário das temperaturas. Pelo menos parece que o problema não afeta outras áreas da estação!
> ...


Por aqui ainda não há vento, mas também não estou junto à costa nem em terra alta, pode ser que lá mais para o final da tarde o vento aumente e amanhã deverá estar uma sensação  térmica  desagradável...


----------



## jamestorm (18 Fev 2022 às 15:26)

muito vento e chuvisco aqui pelo litoral da zona Oeste.


----------



## Candy (18 Fev 2022 às 16:22)

Webcam do Baleal... 

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/


----------



## Aine (18 Fev 2022 às 16:38)

Aqui o vento já se vai fazendo sentir, e também alguns chuviscos...


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2022 às 16:42)

Boas!

Aqui pela Azambuja tivemos algum chuvisco ao inicio da manhã. a tarde está a ser marcada pelo vento forte e céu muito nublado.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2022 às 16:45)

Candy disse:


> Webcam do Baleal...
> 
> https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/




São Bernardino, rajadas 70 Km/h, vento médio 60 Km/h. Aumentou drasticamente nas últimas duas horas.


----------



## Candy (18 Fev 2022 às 16:53)

StormRic disse:


> São Bernardino, rajadas 70 Km/h, vento médio 60 Km/h. Aumentou drasticamente nas últimas duas horas.


E ver a webcam dos supertubos... Peniche é como uma pizza quatro estações, tem tudo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Fev 2022 às 18:29)

De facto, o vento a notar-se hoje.

Ventos médios mais altos até agora
Cabo da Roca: 57,2 km/h
S. Pedro Moel: 48,6 km/h
Cabo Carvoeiro: 43,9 km/h

Eólica a caminhar para o maior share de produção de energia, já nos 2,6 GW.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2022 às 18:57)

Candy disse:


> E ver a webcam dos supertubos... Peniche é como uma pizza quatro estações, tem tudo!



 Supertubos mesmo assim tem as cristas desfeitas pelo vento, mas o mar não está picado, bem formado como é costume.












Nazaré ainda está a subir, vagas desfeitas no entanto.







Santa Rita mostra a extensão da rebentação:







Foz do Arelho tem a praia alisada pelo vento:







Ericeira, o mar chegou ao paredão na maré cheia, nesta foto já a descer:







Areia Branca:







Guincho, a Serra está descoberta apesar da nebulosidade baixa de Estratocumulus que tem sido uma constante ao longo do dia:


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2022 às 19:26)

Aqui ainda caiu uns leves borrifos ao inicio da manhã, por volta das 9 horas, de resto o dia foi marcado essencialmente pelo céu nublado, e ao meio da tarde, o vento começou a soprar de forma moderada, e ainda continua.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Fev 2022 às 23:38)

Praia da Cova Gala, a sul da Figueira da Foz, com o mar bastante agitado






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Esta é das praias mais fustigadas pela erosão costeira, devido à construção do molhe do porto da Figueira, o mar rouba areia aqui e depositas nos extensos areais das praias a norte do molhe.






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Fev 2022 às 01:06)

Entretanto a nebulosidade já limpou, mas o vento continua bem forte, com uma média entre 20 a 30 km/h nas últimas horas. A sensação térmica é bem fresquinha!


----------



## Tufao André (19 Fev 2022 às 02:11)

Boa noite,

A madrugada foi marcada por muita nebulosidade e alguma chuva fraca que deu pra molhar o chão, acumulando 0,5 mm. Ao longo da manhã foram surgindo abertas e o vento soprou fraco.

Ao longo da tarde, o destaque foi para o aumento gradual da intensidade do vento de N/NW, com rajadas máximas nas estações mais próximas entre os 45 km/h e os 50 km/h! 
A temperatura foi descendo razoavelmente, havendo uma sensação térmica bem desagradável... 

Neste momento estão *10,2°C *e o vento continua moderado a forte, com rajadas. 
Segundo os modelos, a tendência é para aumentar ainda mais ao longo da madrugada e durante o dia de sábado!!


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2022 às 02:13)

Vento tem vindo a aumentar depois de algo estável:







Foi com a passagem da frente fria quase dissipada que se deu o grande salto:


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2022 às 05:18)

Ontem, Sexta 18, o vento observado nas estações IPMA esteve de acordo com a previsão, mas as rajadas na "fábrica do vento" (Serra de Sintra) dificilmente ligam às previsões oficiais.






Acumulados ridículos de uma frente fraquíssima que não alimenta as hídricas mas ao menos ligou novamente as eólicas ao máximo.






Máximas um pouco mais de acordo com a data, mas ali a Caparica quase dava para dar um salto à praia, não fosse o vento.






Mínimas "primaveris" nos locais onde a noite foi aconchegada pela nebulosidade, especialmente na Região Oeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2022 às 11:10)

Bom dia

Toda a madrugada e inicio desta manhã tem sido de vento moderado, de resto sigo com sol, e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Fev 2022 às 12:06)

Os meus estores hoje levaram uma bela_ porrada_ da nortada.

Não me admirava nada uma rajada acima de 100 km/h hoje na Roca. Constantemente acima dos 60 km/h de vento médio.

A nova estação de Oeiras agora com 56,9 km/h!

Devo ir para os lados do Guincho hoje, vamos ver se voou...


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2022 às 13:04)

Boas!

Manhã ventosa aqui por Azambuja mas ao contrário de ontem hoje temos céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2022 às 13:58)

Boa tarde

Eólicas na máxima força.
Céu limpo, lixo com fartura espalhado pelas ruas, pequenos ramos partidos, até faz lembrar os "belos" dias de um verão ventoso não fosse a temperatura, *14,7ºC*. A mínima foi *9,5ºC*, o vento não deixou descer mais.

Esta foi a assinatura ontem da forte corrente em altitude na esteira da qual a "Eunice" entrou na Europa.
Enquanto a nortada já se fazia sentir intensa aqui, estas nuvens ainda se moviam rapidamente de SSW para NNE, após a nebulosidade baixa da frente fria se ter esfarrapado sem largar um único pingo aqui na Póvoa.
















E esta tem sido a imagem mais frequente dos poentes deste Inverno (crepúsculo de anteontem, 17, virado para SSE, Palmela e Arrábida):


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Fev 2022 às 23:18)

Hoje um dia algo ventoso, fresco, temperaturas que por aqui não passaram dos 14º,

no entanto o mais relevante seria a ondulação que estaria ( finalmente ) brava, valhamos isto para compensar a pasmaceira de tempo,

rumo a Ericeira, 

saudades de dar ao gatilho, 

ondas, vento e frio 





















































































por agora uns 9,9º, 71% de Hr e vento calmo.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2022 às 01:07)

Vitor TT disse:


> rumo a Ericeira,
> 
> saudades de dar ao gatilho,
> 
> ondas, vento e frio !



 excelentes fotos!! Ainda bem que apanhaste este mar, em cima da maré cheia! Há aqui momentos e imagens fantásticas! Sem ter podido ir ver o mar, esta é uma bela compensação, obrigado! 

Junto dois "aspectos" da Ericeira cerca de duas horas antes:

Pela Beachcam, às 13h44







Pelo satélite Aqua, cerca das 14h13






Nesta última são visíveis os movimentos litorais das areias, nomeadamente à volta do Cabo Carvoeiro, Cabo da Roca e Cabo Raso que são aquelas proeminências costeiras opondo obstáculo maior à ondulação de Noroeste conjugada com maré viva e nortada forte.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Fev 2022 às 02:50)

StormRic disse:


> Ontem, na fachada atlântica, de Sintra ao Litoral Norte, a Figueira da Foz teve o maior acumulado da precipitação:



Hoje pelo contrário foi um dia com sensação térmica bem desagradável, a temperatura um bocado mais baixa juntou-se a uma nortada pontualmente bem intensa


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2022 às 09:07)

Boas 

Como espero ontem vento muito forte, com o efeito da serra a produzir por cá rajada máxima de 112 km/h.


----------



## RStorm (20 Fev 2022 às 18:15)

Boa Tarde 

No resto da *semana passada* o tempo foi alternando entre períodos soalheiros e nublados. 
Na sexta-feira chegou a morrinhar e ainda molhou o chão. 

O *fim de semana *teve duas caras: sábado foi um dia bastante desagradável com nortada forte e hoje esteve primaveril e com vento nulo. 

Continuo sem dados... acho estranho, nunca costuma demorar assim muito 

É incrível que este maldito anticiclone não desampara a loja, qualquer previsão de chuva que surja no horizonte, o "monstro" trato logo de correr com ela 
O que vale é que desta vez, ao contrário das outras secas, vejo muito mais gente preocupada e consciente da situação que estamos a viver, e estão dispostas a começar a poupar água.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2022 às 22:56)

Rajada de 81,4 km/h na estação de Oeiras! Logo depois, C. Carvoeiro com 81,7 km/h e São Pedro Moel 83,2 km/h, no dia 19.

Infelizmente Cabo da Roca sem o dado desse dia, mas com o vento médio de 60 km/h é bem capaz de ter superado os 100 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2022 às 05:03)

Continuam a passar as esteiras de nuvens altas associadas ao _jet stream_.
Ontem, *dia 20*, ao poente:






Foi um dia primaveril:

Máxima* 19,4ºC* para uma mínima de *11,0ºC*.
Vento a diminuir de intensidade, depois do meio dia passou a fraco, só algumas rajadas ainda à volta dos 20 Km/h mas caindo completamente em calma à noite.
Dia seco:HR mínima de *22%*, a máxima de 61% só foi atingida à meia-noite (00h de hoje).

Andorinhas, flores nas ervas que ainda conseguem resistir, árvores a florir, algumas com frutos já a crescer.


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2022 às 18:27)

Sábado acabei por ter a máxima mais baixa deste inverno em Caneças: 11,7ºC.
Vento moderado a forte o dia todo. Rajada máxima de 76,7km/h, mas várias rajadas na casa dos 70km/h.
A mínima foi de 7,7ºC.

Ontem e hoje dias bem diferentes com as máximas a chegarem aos 17,3 e 16,8ºC, respetivamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2022 às 18:50)

Algumas fotos tiradas com a minha 18-55 mm no dia 19. Local: Guincho.

Praia da Cresmina pela tarde. Muito vento obviamente, mas o pior já tinha passado. Não deixei de comer uns quantos grãos de areia:











Ainda umas fotos com as dunas da Cresmina em primeiro plano:











E o pôr do sol pelas 18h20:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2022 às 19:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rajada de 81,4 km/h na estação de Oeiras! Logo depois, C. Carvoeiro com 81,7 km/h e São Pedro Moel 83,2 km/h, no dia 19.
> 
> Infelizmente Cabo da Roca sem o dado desse dia, mas com o vento médio de 60 km/h é bem capaz de ter superado os 100 km/h.


Em Mafra estava terrível,  nunca tinha apanhado tanto vento por lá. Há uma estação dos arredores da vila que foi aos 95 km/h de rajada máxima.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2022 às 19:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em Mafra estava terrível,  nunca tinha apanhado tanto vento por lá. Há uma estação dos arredores da vila que foi aos 95 km/h de rajada máxima.



Tive atividade dos escuteiros que começou perto do Convento pelas 9h, caminhada até à Ericeira e depois rumo a Ribamar, com passagem por Ribeira D'Ilhas. O vento estava terrível e nem se fala da sensação térmica. Felizmente ao final da tarde o vento amainou e o acampamento prosseguiu tranquilamente.

No domingo esteve bastante agradável.


----------



## Northern Lights (22 Fev 2022 às 13:00)

Sinto uma espécie de aroma no ar a cheirar a maio!
Sigo com 19,8ºC.


----------



## Thomar (22 Fev 2022 às 13:53)

Boa tarde.
Aqui junto à Serra da Arrábida, o pessoal já tem de por protetor solar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2022 às 14:06)

De facto maioria do território acima dos 20ºC.

Colares mais uma vez impressionante, a ir dos 4ºC aos 24ºC em apenas 5 horas!

Humidades a baixarem com o vento de NE, Cabo da Roca com 21%


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Fev 2022 às 14:32)

E já vamos com *23,1ºC* por aqui. 
Litoral com temperaturas mais altas que o interior. Colares (IPMA) às 14h ia com *24,6ºC*.  Alguém sabe o recorde desta estação para fevereiro?


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2022 às 15:55)

*23,6ºC* agora, na Escola. Janelas todas abertas para aquecer a casa (e está virada a Norte). Nunca fiz isto em Fevereiro. 

Absoluto disparate este dia de hoje, mais um para a História.






Estas temperaturas em conjugação com a HR muito baixa:






Ontem vi as primeiras papoilas:

Esta num local ainda verde:





Outra num local seco:





A"Neve de Santa Iria"...  é o que se pode arranjar por aqui...






Os campos secos salpicados da "neve":


----------



## Mammatus (22 Fev 2022 às 15:56)

Actuais *25.2ºC* 

O mesmo que na estação do Parral






Já andou quase nos 27ºC, e uma amplitude térmica diária brutalíssima.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Fev 2022 às 16:33)

Setúbal (IPMA) com *24,9ºC*, às 16h, a 0,1ºC do recorde absoluto para fevereiro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2022 às 19:35)

Não esquecer que Fevereiro de 2020 foi o mais quente de sempre, tivemos 26,9ºC na Lousã, com coicidência o dia 23 desse mês foi o mais quente. Boletim aqui, houve dezenas de recordes. Igualmente, em 2019 também cheio de recordes máximos. Este é só mais um ano na sequência.

Almada, com *24,8ºC* horário, tem novo recorde garantido. Torres Vedras com *24,1ºC*, bem acima dos 22,9ºC de 2019.

Hoje temos mais uma para as memórias, e logo uma data redonda _22/2/22._


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Fev 2022 às 22:21)

Boa tarde, 
Depois de vários dias monótonos sem nada para comentar, tinha que vir hoje aqui para comentar o absurdo que foi a máxima de hoje. Foram atingidos os 24,1ºC de máxima, temperatura que mais faz lembrar o início de maio do que fevereiro. 
A noite segue igualmente quente para um mês como fevereiro, com estações à volta a registarem temperaturas entre os 16 e os 17ºC... às dez e meia da noite, contrastando com a temperatura mínima fresquinha da noite anterior! Já vi noites em julho mais frias que estas... 

Infelizmente a estação meteorológica continua com problemas no termómetro e, se por um lado a temperatura máxima parece-me até fidedigna vendo os registos à volta, a mínima não o é de todo! 

Entretanto parece que vai chover algo nos próximos dias. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Mammatus (23 Fev 2022 às 00:19)

Ficam os extremos do dia: *25.4ºC* / *9.5ºC*

Sigo com céu limpo, aragem de N/NE, 14.3ºC.

Sem palavras...

@StormRic papolias em flor... claro, estão confusas pois isto mais parece tempo de Maio... só ficou a faltar uma trovoada vespertina para ficar a condizer com o mês, mas mesmo essas começam a ser raras em Maio. Cada vez mais desinteressantes as condições meteorológicas neste cantinho do SW Europeu.
Sobre essa "neve de Santa Iria", sabes identificar qual é a árvore? Não parece ser da família das acácias, vulgo mimosas.


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2022 às 01:33)

*17,2ºC* se fosse a máxima do dia estava acima da média Normal das máximas de Fevereiro.
Mas não, é a temperatura presente (1h da noite) na rua aqui na Póvoa, zona alta. 
*34,5%* de HR.
Média de dados obtidos com a Kestrel em vários locais das ruas.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

Vento de ENE/Leste à volta de 6 Km/h.

A estação da Escola indica *16,9ºC* (está num nível mais baixo) e* 20%*, ponto de orvalho em -6,1ºC (negativos).
Já nem a noite serve de algum alívio à vegetação.

Este foi o dia mais quente de 2022 até à data, nesta zona. Foi aliás o *dia mais quente desde Novembro de 2021*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2022 às 01:55)

StormRic disse:


> *17,2ºC* se fosse a máxima do dia estava acima da média Normal das máximas de Fevereiro.
> Mas não, é a temperatura presente (1h da noite) na rua aqui na Póvoa, zona alta.
> *34,5%* de HR.
> Média de dados obtidos com a Kestrel em vários locais das ruas.
> ...


Por aqui 7,7ºC 

Sempre protegido da lestada por aqui.

Cabo da Roca com 18,2ºC à 1h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Fev 2022 às 19:56)

Ontem foi um dia já bem quentinho, com a máxima a passar dos 25ºC, já hoje o dia começou com céu muito nublado, e só depois da hora de almoço, é que o sol apareceu.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2022 às 21:34)

Dia meio nublado meio limpo, já a anteceder a situação sinóptica que vai afetar o sul nos próximos dias.

Mínima de 7,4ºC

Por Lisboa parece-me que vai ser lotaria de chuva...


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2022 às 01:17)

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa iria, ontem, *dia 23*, foi o dia mais seco do ano até agora:

A HR variou entre* 38% e 17%*.

Temperatura máxima cerca de três graus menos elevada do que anteontem (o dia mais quente de há quatro meses para cá): *20,8ºC*.
Mas uma mínima incrível de *13,8ºC* para um dia tão seco de Fevereiro.

Nuvens altas que pela tarde se moveram para longe, deixando o céu quase limpo.
Vento sempre fraco e do quadrante Nordeste.

14,8ºC neste momento (1h) e a HR conseguiu subir para 42%; o ponto de orvalho atingiu 1,7ºC.

Referir ainda que a HR mínima de ontem foi atingida às 2h15 da madrugada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Fev 2022 às 08:14)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado por Alvalade, temperatura nos 10/11ºC e vento fraco de NE.




1645690187442 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (24 Fev 2022 às 12:10)

Bom dia

Este tempo tem andado tão deprimente que nem dá vontade de vir aqui ao fórum...
Nestes últimos dias, as temperaturas foram um absurdo e posso dizer que sentia-se um calor mais típico de Maio  Diria que andou a rondar os 23/24ºC, tendo em conta os valores nas estações próximas...

No entanto, desde ontem que a nebulosidade tem vindo a marcar território. Hoje está bem mais fresco e há possibilidade de aguaceiros para tarde, vamos ver.

Continuo sem dados


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2022 às 14:13)

Uma linha de instabilidade progride para norte, poderá entrar na península de Setúbal se não se dissipar antes:







Na última hora Alcácer do Sal recebeu alguma precipitação fraca, mas o Sudoeste e o Barlavento já têm acumulados significativos:


----------



## Thomar (24 Fev 2022 às 14:20)

Por aqui caíram uns pingos, mas são tantos que só se nota no carro...


----------



## Candy (24 Fev 2022 às 14:28)

Peniche, tempo todo rapado, cinzento... Frio e vento. Nem apetece...
No início da manhã a humidade era tanta que parecia nevoeiro.
Quase nem dá vontade de sair de casa, mas o que tem de ser tem muita força.


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2022 às 14:29)

Já chove e acumula em Sesimbra, 0,5 mm, preparem os baldes...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Fev 2022 às 14:57)

Já pinga na Charneca. Pingos muito fracos, mas visíveis!


----------



## Thomar (24 Fev 2022 às 15:21)

Agora sim, já vai pingando mais! 
Vai ser pouca mas já tinha Saudades!


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2022 às 15:36)

Está a dissipar-se e a não ser que nasça alguma nova instabilidade o evento fica por aqui.









*2,0 mm *em Azóia (Sesimbra); *1,5 mm* em Zambujal; *1,0 mm* em Parral (Maçã); *0,8  mm* em São Lourenço (Azeitão).


----------



## Tufao André (24 Fev 2022 às 16:03)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui não cai nem uma pinga até agora... 
A linha de instabilidade vai dissipando à medida que progride para norte!  Apenas tem estado o céu encoberto e bem cinzento para sul/sueste.
O que se vê no radar não passa de virga!!! Ar demasiado seco e poeiras não dão hipótese...  

Destaque para a descida significativa da temperatura em relação aos ultimos dias! *14,7ºC *neste momento, que é a máxima do dia.
Vento fraco de NE.

Curiosidade da semana: dia 22/2/2022, 3ªf, foi o dia mais quente até agora aqui na zona com *22ºC *registados!


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2022 às 18:48)

Nada no vale do Tejo por enquanto e a não ser que a grande mancha de precipitação do Alentejo central não se dissipe ao rodar para NO e Oeste, assim vai continuar.
Boa rega, sim, na bacia do Sado.


Bastante decepcionante ver toda esta nebulosidade, até teve algumas formações de mammatus, sem cair um único pingo. Observa-se as nuvens a evaporarem-se mas com padrões ondulatórios a revelar correntes importantes nos níveis médio e alto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Fev 2022 às 19:40)

Mínima de 7,6ºC neste dia cinzento, não só a nível meteorológico. Por comparação, Belas Clube de Campo nem baixou dos 11ºC hoje. Máxima também baixa, 15,3ºC. 

Precipitação agora no Alto Alentejo e Ribatejo, já sabia que Lisboa ia ser lotaria.


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2022 às 20:15)

0.4mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Fev 2022 às 21:30)

Por aqui, tirando aquelas pingas de tarde, não caiu mais nada. O céu foi até bem tristonho, com céu nublado todo o dia, uma sensação térmica bem fresquinha e sem visão do sol. 
Entretanto o termómetro pifou de vez. O que vale é que os outros medidores estão bem, e obviamente o pluviómetro mediu 0 mm de precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2022 às 04:11)

Alguns aspectos do céu durante a *tarde de ontem*, *24*.
Nenhuma precipitação observada na região de Lisboa e até zonas circundantes.
Poeiras em altitude. Vento sempre fraco ou calma, dos quadrantes Leste ou sem direcção perceptível.
Temperatura entre *10,1ºC* e *16,4ºC*. HR entre *62% e 35%*.


17h13 SO






17h51 Sul





17h52 SE










18h04 SO


----------



## fernandinand (25 Fev 2022 às 08:43)

Já pingou pelo Alvorge!...nem deu para tirar o pó nos caminhos.
Vento algo intenso (e frio) desde as ~1hUTC


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2022 às 11:58)

Bom dia,

Ontem o dia foi marcado pelo céu muito nublado, com a ameaça de chuva, que só chegou ao inicio da noite por volta das 21 horas, e não passou de uns agauceiros fracos, que duraram uns 15 minutos.
Hoje sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, e vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Fev 2022 às 14:08)

Com o céu limpo e improbabilidade de chuva hoje também, público algumas fotos de Domingo passado.

As dunas da Cresmina, mais uma vez, provavelmente o maior retrato da nossa costa geologicamente ativo:











Já pela tarde, salto para sentir as rajadas no Cabo da Roca. Estava a habitual ventania, mas nada de extremo:











Depois ao pôr-do-sol, salto até às Penhas do Marmeleiro, perto de Murches. De facto, a vegetação vertical não sobrevive à nortada constante, só no vale. Se não estou enganado, este é o Vale do Cabreiro que vai dar ao Vale do Pisão, @jonas_87 sabe melhor que eu.


----------



## fhff (25 Fev 2022 às 17:19)

Tarde quentinha aqui pelo Litoral Sintrense, 21,5ºC mas parece mais.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2022 às 03:43)

Anteontem e ontem: dois dias em que não choveu na maior parte da RLC e onde choveu apenas acumulou na ordem das décimas de milímetro.









O filme da reflectividade do radar de Coruche mostra porquê:


12,9ºC neste momento, 57%, NNE fraco.

*Ontem 25*:
*12,4ºC/20,4ºC* de mínima/máxima. HR entre *62% e 37%*.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2022 às 12:01)

chove moderado aqui


----------



## rmsg (26 Fev 2022 às 13:14)

Por aqui começou a chover há uns 5 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2022 às 13:50)

david 6 disse:


> chove moderado aqui



Que sorte!






Muito escuro por aqui (Póvoa de Santa iria) mas nem um pingo.

Linha pouco consistente de células fracas continua a mover-se para norte, com especial incidência agora na zona de Pombal. O aguaceiro de Coruche foi isolado.


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2022 às 14:30)

Vai chovendo fraco em Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2022 às 14:55)

A persistência das células na zona de Pombal já produziu um acumulado bastante significativo na única estação disponível:

10,2 mm aqui.






Aqui perto de casa, em Alverca, já terá chovido bem, destas células que embora muito escuras ainda não largaram pingo algum sobre a Póvoa.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2022 às 15:11)

vitamos disse:


> Vai chovendo fraco em Lisboa



Em que local exactamente? No radar percebe-se que a Serra de Monsanto e imediações receberam alguma coisa fraca.
Não há estações com acumulados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2022 às 18:29)

Conseguia-se ver os belos cumulus alentejanos desde Lisboa.

Por aqui nada de chuva. Céu completamente limpo para o mar.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Fev 2022 às 21:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


>


Bonita mancha de pinheiro-de-alepo (_Pinus halepensis_)


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2022 às 23:57)

2mm hoje


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2022 às 02:49)

david 6 disse:


> 2mm hoje



Um "oásis" no meio do "deserto... 

No resto da RLC, só aquela persistente célula entre Pombal e Coimbra:


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2022 às 16:33)

Pela Costa da Caparica e nortada está on! Capacete da Serra a formar!

Máxima de 20,3ºC pela Carregueira.


----------



## Tufao André (27 Fev 2022 às 16:47)

Boa tarde!

Ontem a tarde bem ameaçou, com muita escuridão pela hora de almoço, mas só caíram uns pingos que apenas sujaram ainda mais o carro!!  
Depois abriu e ficou novamente soalheiro... A máxima ainda chegou aos 20°C! 

Hoje não há grandes novidades, sol e algumas nuvens. Intensificação do vento, em regime de nortada, agora à tarde e temperatura em descida.

A semana que vem parece querer trazer alguma chuva, vento e descida da temperatura, em especial no Norte e Centro! Veremos...


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2022 às 19:12)

Um dia calmo mas com alguma nortada desagradável. Rajadas chegaram aos 27 Km/h durante a madrugada e durante a tarde, mas depois do pôr-do-sol tornou-se apenas fraca.
Temperaturas entre *10,9ºC e 19,2ºC*; HR *39%/71%*.

Duas vistas repousantes do litoral ao crepúsculo:

Lagoa de Albufeira, 18h38





Santa Rita (Santa Cruz/Vimeiro), 18h46


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2022 às 20:13)

Hoje o dia foi marcado por temperaturas amenas e céu praticamente limpo, durante a tarde ultrapassou os 20ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2022 às 21:36)

Fotos de ontem, *Sábado 26*.

Este prado parece verdejante, mas olhando de perto vê-se que a erva é baixa, tem pontas secas e plantas secas por baixo. Está no limite da sobrevivência. A sorte deste prado é estar virado ao quadrante Nordeste.
N, 16h12





Este outro prado destina-se a alimentação dos animais da Quintinha Pedagógica da Quinta da Piedade, amplo parque na Póvoa de Santa Iria. Aqui é uma zona baixa, protegida do vento e em que são frequentes as inversões e uma humidade nocturna local significativa. Mesmo assim, a ervas têm as pontas secas e o solo está seco e duro. Há aliás zonas ajardinadas em que tudo secou e a terra está praticamente dura como pedra.
O, 16h42





As encostas dos montes de Vialonga, viradas ao quadrante Sul, estão secas. Nesta altura do ano, numa situação meteorológica normal, estavam verdejantes.
Na foto pode ver-se o tipo de nuvens que ontem, depois de "espremidas", só deram alguns pingos de precipitação, sem acumulação.
NNO, 16h22





O, 16h42





SO, 17h12, direcção do Parque das Nações e Ponte Vasco da Gama.





SSE, 17h12, direcção de Palmela.





Na esteira dos aviões que descolavam do Aeroporto de Lisboa, abria-se pouco depois da sua passagem um rasgo nas nuvens baixas, evaporadas devido aos gases aquecidos dos reactores.
E, 17h12





SO, 17h15





NE, 17h15





SO, 17h32





Eram visíveis ao longe, sobre a lezíria e planície, Cumulus congestus de fraco desenvolvimento que produziram aguaceiros fracos dispersos.
E, 17h31


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Fev 2022 às 23:36)

Boa noite, 
E assim acaba este desastroso mês de fevereiro que, na prática, não teve qualquer evento de jeito! Tirando umas frentes dissipadas num dia ou noutro, o mês acabou apenas com 2,5 mm (menos ainda que em 2020, e nos últimos 20 anos somente mais que 2012, que não rendeu nada) e o ano segue com apenas 10,2 mm - o que é inclusive inferior a 2005 ou 2012!!! 

Entretanto parece que consegui arranjar o termómetro de vez, depois de uma avaria nas pilhas deste (e não da estação em geral). Foi um dia bem ameno, ainda que menos do que ontem, e com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, como foi quase todo o mês. Fica aqui o registo do último dia do mês: 

Máx: 20,3ºC
Mín: 7,5ºC

Agora estão 11,5ºC e céu limpo. Entretanto parece que março começará com alguma chuva para todo o país, e alguns modelos preveem uma situação mais duradoura - contudo é preciso esperar para ter mais certezas, dado que a maioria dos modelos continua a meter anticiclone mal passe este evento no começo do mês!!! Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## Mammatus (1 Mar 2022 às 00:23)

Boa noite,

A actividade (ou falta dela - só 15 páginas) neste tópico reflecte aquilo que foi este mês. Mais um para esquecer, como tantos outros que ficaram para trás. 

Deixo aqui os extremos do dia: *21.3ºC* / *8.4ºC*
Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

Sigo com céu limpo, 11.6ºC, vento nulo.

Fevereiro terminou com um acumulado de* 3.79 mm. *

Ano sem Inverno... esperemos que durante Primavera climatológica, sobretudo na primeira metade, se estabeleça um padrão que favoreça a ocorrência de precipitação para colmatar um pouco a situação.


----------

